# Gift Ideas



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Devildog said:


> Well Wolfwood, I took everyone's "great" advice, and went to Camping World today, signed up for a President's Club membership, and spent $200 before heading out for this weekend's trip! Early Christmas present!
> [snapback]63333[/snapback]​


Well - yeeeaaaah.... C/W is part of the plan as is RV Wholesalers (KB bought the Pres.Club membership before we even had Puff







).... but none of that stuff says "Outbackers.com" on it.









Come to think of it - any experienced 'insider' ideas re: good stuff to stuff a stocking with ? We already have the basic stuff (sewer & water hoses, ext.cords, adapter, chocks, levelling blocks, torque wrench, designated tool box, etc.) - and all big buys are joint decisions (of course - "big" can be redefined as the need arises







) Puff really was our Christmas to each other - and the tree really will be outside on the hitch - but it just wouldn't be right if there wasn't SOMETHING







to unwrap.

Don't want to throw $$ away on stuff that looks good but ends up not really being usefull. What kinds of things have you guys found that have been really usefull to have (and maybe one might otherwise not think of) ?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I just bought a small LED flashlight to have for our camping trips. Can't beat having a good flashligth







. Nice and bright for walking the dog in the dark, hooking up in the dark etc.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfwood,

Well, good - and worthwhile - presents for Puff might include:
Power tounge jack
Quickie flush
Pleated shower door
Maxx-air vents
Baking stone for oven
Wide-screen plasma TV!

For your significant other, how about an official Outbackers hat and/or t-shirt?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfwood,
> 
> Well, good - and worthwhile - presents for Puff might include:
> Power tounge jack
> ...


Right - a t-shirt.... 'cuz that Wide-Screen would be mine (for watching future releases of the Lug Nut DVD).


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

BEER!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood,

Might also add:

RV 360 Sanitation Vent
Delux Tire Locking Chock
Gutter Extentions
Awning De-Flapper

Just my $0.02 sunny


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Great ideas! Thanks.

Puff came with Gutter Extensions and we did get the De-Flappers - they seemed like a no brainer (forgot to add that to the list of "haves"). Oh, yeah - have a pop-up hamper and 2 outside bubble levels, too.

We have a couple Baking Stones for the house - never thought of moving one to Puff.







Maybe a new, smaller one tho'. Also have LOTS of flashlights...but a new one of those "no batteries to die shake 'em ups" will be on the list.

Forgot about the shower curtain - think I'll go with a retracting one.

What's the deal with the various vents (RV 360 Sanitation Vent / Maxx-air vents)
? Aren't the one's on the TT enough?







Do they fit over an existing opening or do you need to cut into the roof







.... and why the Delux Tire Locking Chock ----







I assume that's for the TT not the TV - are the regular chocks not enough?

Oh, and about the beer .... yeah - we got that!









Keep those ideas coming!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

How about a nice comfortable lounge chair


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll second that. A few nice chairs for sitting by the fire, a good reusable table cloth, and some of those corner weights. They seem to work better then the clips, we've tried both.

Tim


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Great ideas! Thanks.
> ...but a new one of those "no batteries to die shake 'em ups" will be on the list.
> 
> Keep those ideas coming!
> [snapback]63410[/snapback]​


Bring your carpal tunnel meds. My experience is they are a lot more about shaking than lighting. Get a good LED light and some spare batteries instead!

My favorite wrappings/unwrappings start at Vicky's...







just my $.02. Well, make that my $200.00.

Slug


----------

